# Keeping Lacies indoors



## deathinfire (May 14, 2006)

Hey how many ppl here keep lacies indoors? 

I wanted to know how large are ppls indoors kept lacies and what size enclosure you guys use to house them in.

If members have pics and could post them here that would be a bonus  :wink: 
Cheers
DF


----------



## MrBredli (May 14, 2006)

You could just use an aviary, with basking lamps added of course. (We're talking about adults right?)


----------



## deathinfire (May 14, 2006)

> You could just use an aviary, with basking lamps added of course. (We're talking about adults right?)



I live in canberra and it gets really, really, REALLY cold in winter. So housing them outdoors would be a no go. 

And yes adults


----------



## MrBredli (May 14, 2006)

Sorry, i meant you could have the aviary inside the house.


----------



## deathinfire (May 14, 2006)

oh ok, i would consider it if i could, but space here is worth a million bucks. 

Also i would prefer to have a large wooden enlcosure rather than an indoor avairy ( I dont think the family would be too keen on making inside the house looking like a farm)


----------



## Spike14 (May 14, 2006)

i have an idea, make your bedroom the lacies enclosure and put an aivery around your bed so they dont annoy when your trying to sleep?


----------



## deathinfire (May 14, 2006)

> i have an idea, make your bedroom the lacies enclosure and put an aivery around your bed so they dont annoy when your trying to sleep?



HAHAHA nice one spike dawgs


----------



## cris (May 14, 2006)

> i have an idea, make your bedroom the lacies enclosure and put an aivery around your bed so they dont annoy when your trying to sleep?


 :lol: 
IMO u would be best off giving them an entire room or build them an insulated shed if u have the cash.


----------



## MrBredli (May 14, 2006)

If space is limited i would be looking for a different species to purchase. Lacies grow very large and are quite active, so they need a large enclosure.


----------



## zulu (May 15, 2006)

*re Keeping*

Gday Mr Death,juveniles inside no worrys dude,adults may reguire your lounge room plus with skylights and trees growing through the floor an stuff (buy juv then keep outside when he gets big)


----------



## herptrader (May 15, 2006)

The Ballarat wildlife part has an excellent out door set up for their lacies. I would expect that Ballarat has a similar climate to Canberra... it is certainly Victoria's coldest rural city.

It is a large pit with some trees and a big tree house high in the middle.


----------



## freerider (May 15, 2006)

Canberra is inside the laccies natural range, as long as they are of a descent size and are well feed they will be fine outside, just be careful moving younuns out, do it at the very start of summer, so as they can aclimatise to the temps gradually.


----------



## clarkey (May 15, 2006)

like the others have said, keep them outdoors but I would make some sort of heat box for them to go into when it gets really cold, make it out of waterproof ply line with foam and then thin ply on the inside of the box so their claws dont rip the foam to shreds. For heating there would be 2 ways. Either paint the ply black so it absorbs the heat during the day and the foam will help retain the heat during the night or get one of those heat cords from URS or herpshop and put it between the foam and the thin inside layer of ply. Either way the hide should take the chill off them when it gets down to the minus temps which it seems to do for a couple of months down there.


----------



## jordo (May 15, 2006)

> I would expect that Ballarat has a similar climate to Canberra... it is certainly Victoria's coldest rural city.


That is correct!!!


----------



## deathinfire (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, il have to wait and see if my household will accept a proposal for a pit. 

Here locally the owner of canberra exotics, keeps a lacy in a 3ish ft, no larger than 4ft indoor enclosure, the lacy is actually larger than the enclosure itself (TL) and it seems to be doing fine, but has very little room for movement. 
What are ppls opinions on this? 

Also what is the average size of captive lacies? do they tend to be smaller than wild animals?


----------



## mrboajangles (May 15, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> Here locally the owner of canberra exotics, keeps a lacy in a 3ish ft, no larger than 4ft indoor enclosure, the lacy is actually larger than the enclosure itself (TL) and it seems to be doing fine, but has very little room for movement.
> What are ppls opinions on this?
> quote]
> thats just wrong


----------



## MrBredli (May 15, 2006)

Doesn't sound too good at all.. :?


----------



## zulu (May 15, 2006)

Yep Mr Death its just plain cruel keeping a large lacey in a little enclosure like that,varanids need exercise .


----------



## peterescue (May 15, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> Here locally the owner of canberra exotics, keeps a lacy in a 3ish ft, no larger than 4ft indoor enclosure, the lacy is actually larger than the enclosure itself (TL) and it seems to be doing fine, but has very little room for movement.
> What are ppls opinions on this?quote]
> 
> WTF!


----------



## MrBredli (May 15, 2006)

Is this the enclosure/monitor you're talking about?


----------



## deathinfire (May 15, 2006)

> Is this the enclosure/monitor you're talking about?



yes it is 

from one side to the other its shorter than the lacies TL, and front to back depth is less than 2ft, not including the space taken from the rock background


----------



## cris (May 15, 2006)

> Here locally the owner of canberra exotics, keeps a lacy in a 3ish ft, no larger than 4ft indoor enclosure, the lacy is actually larger than the enclosure itself (TL) and it seems to be doing fine, but has very little room for movement.
> What are ppls opinions on this?


not too much too say that wouldnt get me kicked off the site, if i was u i would report him to everyone u could, u could tie up any animal so it cant move at all and still keep it alive(doesnt make it right tho), maybe stick him in a 44 drum for a week or 2 and c how he feels :twisted: 
Although it is possible it is just in there for display ask him before reporting him.


----------



## krusty (May 16, 2006)

as long as you gave them a hot box in there outdoor cage they would go well outside


----------



## Tristis (May 16, 2006)

get a smaller goanna if you want to keep it in side, have you ever smelt lacie crap ,it STINKS. the cage should be at least double the lenth of the animal. 3 foot lacie 6x3x3 foot cage.


----------



## Ozboy (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi all,

the photos are not the same as the enclosure that the lacy is in. It is in a temporary enclosure over winter. It is kept in an outdoor enclosure during summer. Lace monitors do not survive well in Canberra over winter. We had minus 7 here last night.

The photos were taken from his website. www.exoticpets.com.au

You should get all the facts before trying to shoot down somebody. Call the owner if you have any questions, rather than going off half cocked. I do not work for this guy, and he is busting his gut trying to get a reptile business going. His displays are very good, and he has always listened to any advice from others to improve his business.

If anybody is interested, the lacies outdoor enclosure is 3m by 3m by 2.5m

Get all the facts before flaming anybody


----------



## Memphis_Tank (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey before knocking Pete or the way he keeps his animals why not go and check it out! You might even learn something while your there apart from the phone numbers of all the ppl you could dob him in to!!!!!! This is what will kill reptile keeping here in Australia. There are 3 types of reptile keepers in australia those that are professionals that have literature in print, species named after them and are attempting to take reptile keeping to a new hieght, the second being those that aspire to be professional and thirdly those idiots that have read 1 or 2 reptile books own 1 basic reptile and will profess to know all and all about everyone else! pisses me off to no end.


----------



## raptor (Jun 16, 2006)

If not a pit a large avairy would work thats how we house ours


----------



## raptor (Jun 16, 2006)

mrboajangles said:


> deathinfire said:
> 
> 
> > Here locally the owner of canberra exotics, keeps a lacy in a 3ish ft, no larger than 4ft indoor enclosure, the lacy is actually larger than the enclosure itself (TL) and it seems to be doing fine, but has very little room for movement.
> ...


----------



## Lucas (Jun 16, 2006)

Ozboy and Memphis, good on you both. Not only was it minus 7 last night, it was also minus 1 at midday yesterday. DOES ANYONE WANT TO LEAVE THEIR REPTILES OUTSIDE IN THOSE TEMPS. Those that know Pete know that he wouldn't neglect his animals in anyway. What is seen in the shop is his personal display. The word here is DISPLAY. Pete has provided endless support and advise to many of us Herp Keepers and as a customer and a friend I'll happily say wake up to yourselves. Does anyone start slagging the "Reputable" breeders who keep theri animals in cramped, fouled plastic tubs year round because they don't have enough room. It sometimes seems that unless you have a nationally known name you're there to be a target.

Oh, and Mr Bredli, I assume you contacted Pete and gained his permission to post pictures of his animals and displays.

You should all be ashamed.

Lucas.


----------



## Lurk (Jun 16, 2006)

deathinfire said:


> > You could just use an aviary, with basking lamps added of course. (We're talking about adults right?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you aware that they live around the Canberra region ! and that having them outside in a big enough aviary set up with enough shelter and heating is not such a bad idea.Having adults that get to 2 meters in length and require room to move in your house,do you think that is a good idea?


----------



## Lurk (Jun 16, 2006)

I know that lacie she and Pete are good friends of mine.So Mr Boajangles do you enter Canberra Exotic pets as a regular customer? Are you one of the ppl that talk to the ppl there? Do you ask for advice and always had a plesant response?
I have a problem with this and someone from Canberra doing this to a friend of mine.First of all a big slice of the Canberra comunity who own reptiles go there for advice,go there for food,and for supplies not to mention some pretty kick a*** enclosures.
This friend of mine has made it posible for herp people in the ACT to have this access he has pretty much opened his home to you and the rest of the herping comunity here in the ACT.I WAS VOLENTEERING THERE FOR 2 YEAERS AND HAVE NEVER SEEN ANY ONE WORK THAT HARD IN MY LIFE MENTALLY AND PHYSICALLY.That lacie is only there for short periods 
Breeze in breeze out and just assume :x


----------



## Lurk (Jun 16, 2006)

sorry Mrbojangles I thought you wrote it and it was acctually deathfire


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 16, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Oh, and Mr Bredli, I assume you contacted Pete and gained his permission to post pictures of his animals and displays.



Don't worry Lucas, any income i receive through posting Pete's images will be forwarded to him in due course, last thing we want is a law suit on our hands :roll: 

:lol: 

P.S. I have nothing against Pete at all, i have a great deal of respect for him and his business.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 16, 2006)

The guy I bought my young lacie from is a Dr of Herpetology and only keeps lacies. He lives in a 1 bedroom flat in Neutral Bay and has a double indoor enclosure for his adult pair. They provide at least 2 clutches a year and seem very content with their enclosures. Of coruse, they are made to a similar standard to a wildlife park display enclosure but in terms of size they are each about 1.2m x 1.2 m x 2.4 m high. Heat is provided by way of big mercury vapours at the top and there is a great fake rock wall fro them to climb and heat up.

He lets them out in the flat wehn he gets home from work.

And advantage of keeping them inside is that they stay tamer. He handles his with no troubles.

After visiting this set up I would have no hesitation in keeping lacies indoors in similar conditions.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 16, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> They provide at least 2 clutches a year



2 per year? Wow, i had no idea Laceys were capable of that..


----------



## indicus (Jun 16, 2006)

The Dr Peter is refering to, has some stunning Lacies.
I was very impressed; they appeared to be very tame; apart of the family.
He sent a incrediable photo of two large animals, contented to mate on the living room floor rug.....simply stunning!!!


----------



## Lucas (Jun 16, 2006)

Does any keep Perentes?


----------



## Lucas (Jun 16, 2006)

anyone


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 16, 2006)

DC has Perenties, last i heard he still had 2 juveniles for sale.


----------



## Lucas (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmmmm. Dog or Perente :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 16, 2006)

Asking price was $3500 for the two i believe. Does that help in making your decision? :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually could have been $3500 each come to think of it..


----------



## peter (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi folks, its peter of the canberra exotic pets fame. usually i sit by and watch the chatter but i feel i have to wade into this one.
To answer the original question that sparked this topic.... Yes lacies can be kept indoors but as they grow bigger they will take over your house. Im sorry that deathinfire got the wrong impression about the enclosure I have mine on display in. It really is to small for permanent housing. I only have her in there to be close to me during the day over winter. What you see when you come to my establishment is only 1 3rd of the animals and enclosures. Most importantly though , as with any reptile ,she (Elvira) has plenty of room to streach out and thermal regulate . with all of the people coming through and attention, she also gets lots of mental stimulation. Thats what its all about. 

Thanks for the people who stood up for me and explained the situation ,much appreciated. I really take comments on this site to heart.

To answer the other question , even though lace monitors are local to the reagion of canberra ,in a confined space , even a large out door enclosure, it is far to dangerous to leave them out side during winter without constant supervision. You can lock them away at night and let them out for the day. 
Someone years ago had a perente in an out door enclosure in canberra ,and was told by the powers that be he wasnt allowed to restrain it at night......... found it frozen solid one morning! So you will have to forgive me if i keep one of my preciouse babies out of harms way , even if it doesn't look good to the uninnitated.

Want to know anything else about any of the animals in my vast collection... Just ask me! 

P.S . MrBredli, cant wait to see the money rolling in... Lol.

Cheers. 
Peter.


----------



## peter (Jun 16, 2006)

Dame forgot to add... In the ACT if you want to keep a licenced reptile ,like lacies you have to complete a care sheet with the dimensions of the enclosure. The code of practice states the minimum floor space to be 2.5 x the lenght and 2 x the width of the total size of the lizard. So if you are in canberra and thinking of keeping a big lizard you cant get around this one..... Ok that all for now. I think!


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Peter and welcome to the site. I have a question for you.. how vast is your collection? What species do you currently keep and what are you expecting to breed this coming season?

Cheers

Brendon

P.S. The cheque is in the mail! Mind you the the stamp cost more than the cheque is worth :lol:


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 16, 2006)

> I know that lacie she and Pete are good friends of mine.So Mr Boajangles do you enter Canberra Exotic pets as a regular customer? Are you one of the ppl that talk to the ppl there? Do you ask for advice and always had a plesant response?
> I have a problem with this and someone from Canberra doing this to a friend of mine.First of all a big slice of the Canberra comunity who own reptiles go there for advice,go there for food,and for supplies not to mention some pretty kick a*** enclosures.





> sorry Mrbojangles I thought you wrote it and it was acctually deathfire





> Im sorry that deathinfire got the wrong impression about the enclosure I have mine on display in.



hmmmm as im the one responsible for all this uproar, i must appoligise to Pete for posting info about his animals and husbandry practises. I had no intensions of having people bad mouthing him. The whole reason why I baught up pete and his lacie was because it was an example of a perfectly healthy and happy looking animal in a small tank (for a lacy), considering the info on housing lacies Ive received from the boards and other sources. Also I had an empty 4x3x3 tank sitting around which I was planning to house some monitors in and considered a juveniles lacie, seeing the lacie at canberra exotics gave me the idea of housing a lacie in a indoor enclosure, Its crazy how things can be misinterpreted on the internet.... crazy i tell ya


----------

